

Help HN: Free Burrito - lowglow

Anyone know someone in the startup world in SF struggling to build something and needs some help?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;burrito.techendo.co&#x2F;
======
lowglow
Clickable: [http://burrito.techendo.co/](http://burrito.techendo.co/)

~~~
wh-uws
You should really disable the submit button and textarea once the form is
submitted.

Wasn't sure it worked so I clicked it more than once lol

~~~
lowglow
that's fine. the email needs to be unique to be inserted into the db. :)
simple is best in this case.

------
swanson
(typo: "San Francisco Hack News" group)

~~~
lowglow
Thanks a ton. :)

